# And The Fat Lady Sings



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2014)

Some of you know that I am a stagehand at the Metropolitan Opera in NYC. Well, I'm still a stagehand, but I'm leaving the Met at the end of the month. After 14 years of way too many hours and sacrificing my life for the opera, I am moving on. I'm staying in NY, just giving up a full time job and going freelance. While I will lose the security of "the show that never closes", I will have the potential to make more, or at least the same money in less time. This has been a year from hell for my family. Cancer, broken bones, surgery, and the loss of a beloved pet have made me realize that it was time for a change. It doesn't help any the management at the Met has spent nearly all the money and lost a significant portion of its audience. Management's best solution has been to tell all of its employees to take a 16% cut in pay and benefits or be locked out in August. Its not my fault they spent all their money and my family is not gonna pay for it. If interested you can read more here.  http://www.savethemetopera.com/
We have a decent severance deal and I have some accrued vacation pay so I should be able to make a smooth transition into new jobs. Thankfully, my pension and health insurance are through my union so there will be no gap or change on that front. Worst case is that I will have some more time to c/s/s firewood this summer. It scares the crap out of me to leave, but I know it is the best route for me now.
Wish me luck.
Oh, and just for old time's sake here's the view from one of my "offices" at the Met.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 28, 2014)

Best of luck! Good job going for the lifestyle you need


----------



## BrotherBart (May 28, 2014)

Fantastic. Get to work at places with better music. 

Seriously, congrats on cutting the cord. You will do fine. I hear NYC has a stage or two around.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 28, 2014)

Looking at the article, in a bar fight I would sure prefer to have one or more of Local One's members on my side.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Looking at the article, in a bar fight I would sure prefer to have one or more of Local One's members on my side.



Yes you would!


----------



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2014)

I am considering this an "intermission" in my career, or, maybe, temporary retirement.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 28, 2014)

Well, good luck.  I still like going to those simulcasts.  I thought they were a money maker.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2014)

They are making money in the movie theaters, but not in the opera house. Seems folks would rather spend around $25 for a movie ticket than travel to NYC and spend around $150 or much more to see opera live. It hasn't helped any that some of the new productions are simply not as nice to look at as the ones they replace. I think the opera audience is a little more conservative than the Met thought. I could go on, but I'll spare you all my griping. The Met says it will go belly up in 5 years if the employees don't take significant cuts. I wish them all the best of luck.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 28, 2014)

They need to put on _Spiderman - The Opera.

_


----------



## fossil (May 28, 2014)

Every time I see that photo, all I can think of is you dropping your phone and giving an opera goer a traumatic brain injury.    Best of luck in all your future pursuits, Steve.  I'll look forward to updates from you here.  Break a leg!  Rick


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2014)

I had that same thought, but was seeing a screwdriver falling!

Sounds like you are making the right call. I hope this is the start of something great for you Steve.


----------



## Jags (May 28, 2014)

Steve - best of luck.  No doubt that a move like this is scary. I would be willing to wager that a couple years from now you will be saying "the best thing I ever did".


----------



## velvetfoot (May 28, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> They are making money in the movie theaters, but not in the opera house. Seems folks would rather spend around $25 for a movie ticket than travel to NYC and spend around $150 or much more to see opera live. It hasn't helped any that some of the new productions are simply not as nice to look at as the ones they replace. I think the opera audience is a little more conservative than the Met thought. I could go on, but I'll spare you all my griping. The Met says it will go belly up in 5 years if the employees don't take significant cuts. I wish them all the best of luck.


I agree.  There was a show on PBS, I think, about some fancy hydraulic system they built and I think I might've seen a Wagner opera where they used it, but I'm not sure if it was used that much.  I could be wrong, of course, but that might be a way of wasting money.  I'm more conservative as as well, but my wife and I both liked the one staged in Las Vegas.  I should know them by name, but I don't.


----------



## Ashful (May 28, 2014)

I always envy those with the courage to cut the cord.  Been on the fence about this many years, myself.  The impending pay cut does take some of the sting out of walking away from that regular paycheck, I suppose, but I'm sure it's not an easy choice.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I agree.  There was a show on PBS, I think, about some fancy hydraulic system they built and I think I might've seen a Wagner opera where they used it, but I'm not sure if it was used that much.  I could be wrong, of course, but that might be a way of wasting money.  I'm more conservative as as well, but my wife and I both liked the one staged in Las Vegas.  I should know them by name, but I don't.



That was Wagner's Ring Cycle. I giant stupid expensive machine. They spent millions on it and ended up giving away tickets to a show that had always sold out in advance. The production that "the machine" replaced was one of the most beautiful productions the Met owned. Now it looks like the fisher price bowling game I had as a kid in the 70s.


----------



## jatoxico (May 28, 2014)

I saw the PBS show on the machine. I remember a good portion of the show was devoted to the technical problems and philosophical differences amongst those involved but I don't recall them saying it was ultimately a flop, interesting.

Onto the important stuff, wish you the best of luck. Sounds like you have thought it out and even though it can be scary, from what you are saying it seems to me you'll be glad you acted and didn't just stand on the tracks. As someone who made a similar move within the last 5 yrs I can say the first step was the hardest.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 28, 2014)

Yeah nothing but good from moving on. I worked for six companies after the Army and to retirement. "Stood on the tracks." a couple of times and was sorry for it.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 28, 2014)

I would wish you well Steve . . . but from what I know of you from the posts here and having met you I think I can safely say you make your own "luck" and will do fine in your future endeavors. That said, continued success and may the future be a happier one then this past year.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 28, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> That was Wagner's Ring Cycle. I giant stupid expensive machine. They spent millions on it and ended up giving away tickets to a show that had always sold out in advance. The production that "the machine" replaced was one of the most beautiful productions the Met owned. Now it looks like the fisher price bowling game I had as a kid in the 70s.


Some artsy guy or gal had a "concept".  Still, management approved it.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Some artsy guy or gal had a "concept".  Still, management approved it.



It probably looked much better on the cocktail napkin than it did on stage.


----------



## ironpony (May 29, 2014)

Wish you all the luck Flatbed. I am on my 3rd "career" and I am in the process of selling everything I own to relocate to St Croix. Will it work?? I do not know the answer. I do know if I do not do it I will regret it. Can not get back time.


----------



## gzecc (May 29, 2014)

Steve, you should be able to run any public company now, after all the acting you've seen on broadway. Move to a wall street gig, they just make more than you guys, do the same thing!


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2014)

I've had 5 major career changes, all unplanned and quite unrelated. Eventually you learn to trust your abilities and have faith that it will work out.


----------



## Bobbin (May 29, 2014)

When I was about 10 Mum signed me up for an "enrichment program".  Sundays! when MA blue laws were still in effect (everything was "closed").  I had to put on a dress, tights, patent leather shoes, get on a bus and go to some auditorium.  I wanted to "play", but instead I was on the bus.  I saw the BSO, the Boston Ballet, swing orchestras, Tap dancing... you name it.  The one that sticks in my mind? OPERA.  We were settled into the plush seats when the host came on stage and asked, "who like opera?".  (predictable response)

The host introduced the principals (wearing street clothes).  He explained the story (Carmen) and each principal (in street clothes) sang a little bit.  He explained about the voices and how long and specifically the principals trained to achieve the result we'd just heard.  He left the stage and the orchestra played some of the music and then, the overture... the curtain went up... AND THERE THEY WERE! in full costume and make up.  I will never forget it  It was magic, and I couldn't take my eyes off the stage. 

One of the greatest gifts of the USA to the world is musical theatre.  And without opera there would be no such thing!  I wouldn't describe myself as an aficionado, but any sort of live musical performance blows my mind.  And there is so much wonderful music in opera; it is, albeit, an "acquired taste" but it's a wonderful thing.  Acting, and classical voice training? doesn't get any better.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 29, 2014)

No doubt there is plenty if magic on stage here at the Met and any other stage. I have been working "back stage" since the late 80s and even after all this time I still feel the magic from time to time even though it's my job to make the magic. In fact one of the things I loved about working at the Met was taking people back stage to see how the magic is made. Doing that reminded me what a great place it is. 
I'm just not crazy about making that magic for an employer that thinks my work is all the sudden worth 15% less money.


----------



## Dix (May 29, 2014)

Steve, I left a job after 25 years, and moved on to a new one. Man, was I scared  But it needed to be done !

But, I learned a few things quickly, once I got over being scared (It takes a few months....well maybe not for you, because I'm sharing this  )

New jobs mean new rules, adapt quickly. And hide the shock.

You're better than you think you are *ties into scared*

Always follow your gut. It'll save ya !

You're usually better than the 1st new job, but at least it got you out of where you were.

I always wanted to do set design.... keep at it !!


----------



## osagebow (May 29, 2014)

If you put half the passion and dedication that you obviously gave to the Met into your next gig, you'll do fantastic.
Best of luck Steve, keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## jharkin (May 30, 2014)

Steve,
I can imagine its not been an easy decision but congrats on having the guts to go for it.

My wife and I have talked for years how we would love to just quit the rate race (meaning me quit it) get out of the corporate world and buy a farm.  I know Id feel a lot more fulfilled in life if I actually did it but still cant get over the fears of how would we finance it, how would we make ends meet, take care of the kids pay the bills etc.  Hopefully someday Ill get the same courage you have to go for it.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 30, 2014)

I'm not really quitting the rat race. Just racing on a different track with (hopefully) a little more flexibility. Kinda like moving from circle track racing to road course racing.

I wonder what would happen to agri business if all of us who want to buy farms actually did one day.


----------



## jharkin (May 30, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> I wonder what would happen to agri business if all of us who want to buy farms actually did one day.




Wonder how many of us there are on here that want to...  Hearth.com group farm?

Oh wait that sounds like some 70s hippie cult....


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> I'm not really quitting the rat race. Just racing on a different track with (hopefully) a little more flexibility. Kinda like moving fro circle track racing to road course racing.
> 
> I wonder what would happen to agri business if all of us who want to buy farms actually did one day.



Not much. The majority of farms still are family operations.


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2014)

I've watched all of my family's farms get sold off, since I was a kid.  One had been in continuous operation since 1692 (not a typo), and others since the 1700's.  All were run by my grandparent's generation (b.1910's).  None of my parents generation (b.1940's) wanted to stay in the farming business.  I often wish we still had them, as I enjoy the work, but not the pay.

Most of the local Amish are getting out of farming, too.  They just can't afford to buy farms around here, for what they make on them.

On a loosely related note, I got a promotion today.  I guess I won't be pulling a "Flatbed," anytime soon.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 2, 2014)

My first two days of "unemployment" were quite productive. I cut some nice Black Locust on Sunday. Today I was up just after 5am to take Mrs. Flatbedford to the hospital for what should be the last surgery for her breast cancer treatment. We got home at around noon. I tended to her and then patched that hole in the drywall that I have been meaning to do for about 5 years. I also replaced the doorbell button that stopped working years ago. Boy, you retired folks have got some life!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, I kept getting up at five. For a while.


----------



## Jags (Jun 3, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Wonder how many of us there are on here that want to...  Hearth.com group farm?
> 
> Oh wait that sounds like some 70s hippie cult....



I think Craig just tripped over his bell bottoms running your way.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah, I kept getting up at five. For a while.



While I rarely sleep later than 6:30 or 7, yesterday's 5:00 am was only to get to the hospital by 7.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 3, 2014)

Joful said:


> I've watched all of my family's farms get sold off, since I was a kid.  One had been in continuous operation since 1692 (not a typo), and others since the 1700's.  All were run by my grandparent's generation (b.1910's).  None of my parents generation (b.1940's) wanted to stay in the farming business.  I often wish we still had them, as I enjoy the work, but not the pay.
> 
> Most of the local Amish are getting out of farming, too.  They just can't afford to buy farms around here, for what they make on them.
> 
> On a loosely related note, I got a promotion today.  I guess I won't be pulling a "Flatbed," anytime soon.



My wifes great grandparents where dairy farmers.  Her grandfather enlisted in the army in WWII,  was trained as a radio operator, did a tour in Germany during the occupation and then spent 50 years working as an engineer at GE... never went back to the farm.  The farm is still in the family but parcels have been sold off over  the years and now they are down to I forget... maybe 10 acres? and all they do is hay it now.  Her cousin lives in the farm house, which is really cool, its circa 1750 with a barn of nearly the same vintage.

congrats on the promotion. no promotion here but Im so spoiled with flex hours/telecommuting and accrued long term benefits (vacation, non salary incentives) its hard to thing of moving on also.


----------



## begreen (Jun 3, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> While I rarely sleep later than 6:30 or 7, yesterday's 5:00 am was only to get to the hospital by 7.


Likewise, though I am creeping up toward 8am now on some mornings.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 3, 2014)

Pets, mostly dogs, have a way of keeping you on an early schedule... self-employed, unemployed, or otherwise.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 3, 2014)

Joful said:


> Pets, mostly dogs, have a way of keeping you on an early schedule... self-employed, unemployed, or otherwise.



young children have a similar effect


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 3, 2014)

So does an achey back.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, its been almost two months since the "fat lady sang". I have spent some time at home taking care of the family and raising our new puppy. I took and passed an exam for an industry certification. I c/s/s about 1 1/2 cord of firewood. I tore apart and replaced the closets in our master bedroom. I built a staircase off my deck and did a bunch of other chores at home. When I have wanted it, work has been pretty easy to find so far. I have been working on the shoot crew for a television show for a guy I met 20+ years ago, but haven't worked for in about 15 years. I have worked in few different theatres and made some new connections. All but one job paid better than my old gig at the Met. It looks like the Met is going to lock out everybody next week too! http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivec...labor-conflict-may-lock-out-met-opera-workers 
One thing I have noticed is that being a little more busy at work has really cut into my internet time. I hate to piss away my own time on the internet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2014)

I saw an article about the lock out today and thought of you and wondered what you were up to. Thanks for the update.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2014)

Good to hear that things are working out for you Steve.


----------



## Jags (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds like you had good solid foresight.  Congrats on the new life.


----------



## Bobbin (Jul 25, 2014)

It sounds as though you made a good move.  I worked for Boss for just shy of 14 yrs. and most of those years were pretty good, so no major complaints.  But the last 2 were pretty tough hoein'; heavy, dirty, grunt-work that did nothing to challenge/peak my experience/creativity, and a steady dose of TDC (thinly disguised contempt).  I spent those last 2 yrs. putting the final touches on my own shop and setting aside my usual "nut" so I'd have a solid year + half of expenses covered. 

First year on my own was a squeaker, but I'm still upright and this year has been a really good one.  Word is out that there's quality marine/slipcover/window treatment work available through my shop and I'm no longer freaked out by a silent phone. 

(I did a lot of things around the house, too! thises and thats that needed doin' for a too long.  Feels great, huh?)


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been working as a grip on the tv show Person of Interest. The boss is an old friend of mine and he has been keeping me busy for 2 or 3 days a week so I can keep the cash flow up AND spend more time at home.
Here's a shot we did earlier this week.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool!  And it's fire related!


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 21, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> I have been working as a grip on the tv show Person of Interest. The boss is an old friend of mine and he has been keeping me busy for 2 or 3 days a week so I can keep the cash flow up AND spend more time at home.
> Here's a shot we did earlier this week.



 Person of Interest.....one of my favorite shows


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 21, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> Person of Interest.....one of my favorite shows



Mine too! It is the only show on TV that my wife and I make sure to see every episode. It was very weird to be on set the first time. The first time I saw the cast I felt like I was seeing old friends.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2014)

Glad to hear that things are working in your favor, Steve.


----------



## jatoxico (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey Flatbed I saw an article in Newsday that the Met settled some of their contracts and remembered your thread. They didnt disclose any terms but sounded like pay cuts were conceded. Glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 23, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Hey Flatbed I saw an article in Newsday that the Met settled some of their contracts and remembered your thread. They didnt disclose any terms but sounded like pay cuts were conceded. Glad to hear you're doing well.



I don't know the complete details, but I know that there will be pay cuts, but they are not as extreme as the Met had originally demanded. We knew going into this that there would be cuts. The fight was over just how deep they would be. The orchestra and chorus demanded federal mediation and once the books were opened, the Met lost quite a bit of its credibility. While the workers took a loss, I think they see it as a victory. While the contracts are settled, there will still be some tough times. The Met has to spend less and they will surely be looking for anyway to do that. There are still some tough times ahead, but at least they aren't out on the street.


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 23, 2014)

I noted the settlement in the NY Times, too, I instantly thought of you, too, Flat..  The Met. and DeMoulas Marketbasket have been on my mind for some now.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 24, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> The Met. and DeMoulas Marketbasket have been on my mind for some now.


That... and whatever happened to the Flowbee?


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 25, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I noted the settlement in the NY Times, too, I instantly thought of you, too, Flat..  The Met. and DeMoulas Marketbasket have been on my mind for some now.



Ok. I googled DeMoulas Marketbasket and now I understand.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 14, 2014)

Update.
Well I don't have the downtime that I used to have at work anymore, that's for sure! Not much time to spend on the internet anymore. Things are going well. I have a few regular gigs now and I am about as busy as I want to be. Here are couple of my new views out the office window.



This is Pier 36 a special event space on the Lower East Side of NYC.


View from the Allen Room, Jazz at Lincoln Center


View from the grip truck on Person of Interest on a rainy day in Brooklyn.
And little video from the set.


----------

